# 用genkernel出现的问题！

## luxni

我是在VBOX虚拟机上安装GENTOO的，在我编译完内核后，安装XORG-SERVSER，出现了“没有找到显示器”的问题，并且我的鼠标没有显示（但在/dev/input中却有mouse0，这是什么问题？？），所以我重新在内核中的LED选项上打上了几个*，但是问题还是没有得到解决。最后，我只好用genkernel试试了（这样做，我承认我是失败的，呵呵），但，结果却给了一个：“cannot allocate memory” 

我晕倒了，难道是内存不足？512M的内存应该够了啊。。。。。

----------

